# Best lifting grips in UK?



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm after some decent lifting grips like the versa gripps and harbinger but they're hard to get hold of in the UK and are pricey to have shipped. Anyone know of any alternatives for a decent price that are strong?

Iv read reviews on the rdx stuff and they rip easily from what iv seen cheers


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

captain of crush grippers. they have a selection of different strength grippers. great quality.

strengthshop.co.uk have them


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh lol I meant







type of thing. Normally i d be against it but I have a few injuries ATM that need a bit of nursing and these could take a lot of strain off


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always wanted to try versa grips but the price from America puts me off.

Would also like to know of anything that's similar and good.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

what the hell is that?? :confused1:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the super grippers like picture above, I know Sheik do similer, I have small hands and they help me no end, people say strengthen your grip but if you can get an extra couple of lifts using them then use them that the way I think.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

They wrap over the bar and into you palm to lock, the versa gripps are very highly rated.

I might order some of the harbinger lifting grips as they look strong. How much did you pay for the super grippers freddee?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I use Gorilla Grips when I can't be bothered to hold tight.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Iv just ordered some harbinger grips from america, hopefully they're good. Should be strong


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

A couple of years ago when I first started lifting I was trying out different things (as a result of my HATE For any type of gym gloves) so I found this awesome product - seriously good, except (and this is just me), I have never been able to get used to wearing anything on my hands when I train. I much prefer raw, no matter what I'm doing, always have. So... I had a couple pairs of these and they were good but I ended up giving them away to my then-boyfriend. I'd highly recommend these, if this is the type of thing you're after. The leather gets better with age and of course starts to really mould to your hands etc.. check them out..

http://gorilla-grips.com/


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

OOPS - just realised my reply was totally irrelevant (different type of grips) sorry! ... Ignore that. ^


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha cheers anyway. Just need something to take some strain off my fingers. Got bad tendon damage ATM and find it hard being told not to train


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I just use the scheik grips, mostly when benching as I have a slight imbalance that can give me some rc problems.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Do they help with benching? Couldn't see them doing to much


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RoskaL said:


> Do they help with benching? Couldn't see them doing to much


Yup, i can grip the bar fine but what it does is keep the bar more stable so i can really focus on keeping form tight.


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a pair of Versa Gripps and they blow conventional straps out of the water IMO.

Your grip feels like a vice with them on plus it takes literally 2 seconds to setup.

Deffinately worth the investment if the Harbinger straps don't work out for you.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Hoping the harbinger ones are good. I prefer the design of them with the clay stuff in and leather rather than a rubber type of strap.

If they're no good I'll get some versa gripps. Not heard anything but good stuff about them


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

They arrived today and are now my new favourite thing for the gym. They're awesome


----------

